# Qui es-tu ? / Qui est-ce ?



## garotopunkrock

Salut!
J'ai un doute assez basique...

1) Quelle de ces deux questions est la plus correcte ?
2) Quelle de ces deux questions serait la plus polie ?

merci encore
daniel


----------



## tilt

garotopunkrock said:


> Salut!
> J'ai un doute assez basique...
> 
> 1) *Laquelle *de ces deux questions est la plus correcte ?
> 2) *Laquelle *de ces deux questions serait la plus polie ?
> 
> merci encore
> daniel


Les deux phrases sont correctes et polies, mais elles ne veulent pas dire la même chose !
La première demande à l'interlocuteur qui il est, la seconde lui demande qui est une autre personne.


----------



## garotopunkrock

Parbleu!
merci bcp, vraiment!!!


----------



## Boileau419

"Qui est-ce?" ou plutôt "c'est qui?" pourrait être dit par quelqu'un qui entend frapper à la porte un visiteur inconnu


----------



## itka

Les questions habituelles sont plutôt _"Qui est là ?"_ ou un populaire _"Qu'est-ce que c'est ?"_
Je ne conseillerais jamais "c'est qui ?" qui ne me semble guère correct... en tous cas pas si le locuteur a plus de cinq ans !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



itka said:


> Les questions habituelles sont plutôt _"Qui est là ?"_ ou un populaire _"Qu'est-ce que c'est ?"_ [...]


 
Et il y a aussi le populaire « Qui c'est ? » (c'est l'plombier !  )


----------



## Aoyama

> Je ne conseillerais jamais "c'est qui ?" qui ne me semble guère correct... en tous cas pas si le locuteur a plus de cinq ans !


Ah ... Moi je dirais plutôt le contraire. Et rejoindrais Karine (et Fernand) avec "qui c'est ?".
Dans le film "les Amants du Pont-Neuf", le copain de Binoche dit bien, à travers la porte : "c'est quoi ?" (avant de recevoir une balle dans la tête).
Pour : "qui es-tu/qui êtes-vous", l'interrogation est correcte mais on se demandera si elle est vraiment utilisée (à part dans les films mal doublés).
T'es qui (toi) ? Qui t'es ? Vous êtes qui (vous) ? Qui vous êtes ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Il y a aussi l'ironique (dit in petto) « Mais qui cela peut-il bien être ? » (je n'attends pourtant personne...!  )


----------



## Aoyama

Tout est dans l'in petto disait Feydeau ...
Jean Yanne disait : "putain, qui c'est c'con ?" ...


----------



## itka

> _"c'est qui ?" "c'est quoi ?" "T'es qui (toi) ? Qui t'es ? Vous êtes qui (vous) ? Qui vous êtes ?"_ ou _"putain, qui c'est c'con ?"_



Aoyama, je n'ai dit pas que ces tournures n'existaient pas, j'ai simplement dit que je ne les conseillerais pas à quelqu'un qui apprend le français.
Je peux m'imaginer la tête d'un prof à qui un étudiant dirait ça ! Je peux aussi m'imaginer la note qu'il récolterait...


----------



## Aoyama

> Aoyama, je n'ai dit pas que ces tournures n'existaient pas, j'ai simplement dit que je ne les conseillerais pas à quelqu'un qui apprend le français.
> Je peux m'imaginer la tête d'un prof à qui un étudiant dirait ça ! Je peux aussi m'imaginer la note qu'il récolterait...


Bonne remarque, qui appelle une réponse circonstanciée.
Evidemment, l'emploi de la vulgarité n'est ni une preuve de savoir ni quelque chose à recommander à des apprenants ne maîtrisant pas la langue.
Ceci dit, il faut aussi savoir faire la part des choses. Enseigner "qui es-tu", "qui êtes-vous", c'est donner dans l'artificiel et le "décalé".
On doit donc chercher (et trouver) un juste milieu qui joigne la norme et le réel.
En tant qu'enseignant je ne metterais jamais de mauvaise note à un/e étudiant/e qui me "parlerait" (dans la limite de la décence, c'est vrai, mais la/une "note" n'aurait rien à voir ici).


----------



## itka

> Enseigner_ "qui es-tu", "qui êtes-vous"_, c'est donner dans l'artificiel et le "décalé".


Bien d'accord !


> On doit donc chercher (et trouver) un juste milieu qui joigne la norme et le réel.


 C'est ce que j'ai cru faire en proposant_ "Qui est là ?"_ ou _"Qu'est-ce que c'est ?"_


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Qui est-là ? C'est une question que je ne poserais jamais, je l'avoue. Elle n'est naturellle pour moi que quand je me remets quelques longues années en arrière et qu'à la récré on disait, pour jouer aux couleurs:

Toc, toc, toc !
Qui est là?,
Le diable à trente-six cornes.
Qu'est-ce qu'il veut ?
Des couleurs.
Quel étage?
Rez-de-chaussée,
je suis pressée...


Oui ça me rappelle les contes et les comptines... Artificiel 100%.

Plus artificiel, mais plus élégant, c'est vrai, que: Ben qui donc qu' c'est à c't'heure ? 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Aoyama

Non, avec un peu de sérieux itka a raison. Le vrai problème c'est d'enseigner la "norme" et le "réel".
_Qui est là ? Qui est-ce ? C'est qui ?_ sont incontournables.
_Qu'est-ce que c'est ? _(Qui, ici, est un emploi particulier) est aussi pertinent.
_Qui es-tu ?_(et ses variantes) est correct mais artificiel.
_Qui est là ? _Trouve sa place selon le contexte.
Les autres variantes, nombreuses, impliquant des niveaux de langue à préciser en classe, sont à enseigner en les expliquant.

Que la respectable modo n'oublie pas les accents, qui ne sont pas optionnels (dixit règlement du Forum)
Merci pour les bisous !


----------



## tilt

J'avoue ne pas comprendre pourquoi ce fil traite des mille façons de demander _qui est là ?_ à travers une porte, alors que rien dans le sujet de départ n'a fixé un tel contexte !


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Tilt:

Contexte ? Quel contexte ?


> *Qui es-tu ? / Qui est-ce ?*
> Salut!
> J'ai un doute assez basique...
> 
> 1) Quelle de ces deux questions est la plus correcte ?
> 2) Quelle de ces deux questions serait la plus polie ?
> 
> merci encore
> daniel


Le fait est que le message de départ, comme tu vois, n'offrait AUCUN contexte. 

Nous sommes donc bien obligés de chercher des solutions en imaginant des contextes, comme celui de frapper à la porte, entre autres. La recherche d'alternatives, plus ou moins polies, plus ou moins correctes,  ne me semble pas hors-contexte vu la question posée.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## johndot

**** Commentaire à une phrase supprimée. Martine (Mod...)

Au téléphone ?

L’appareil sonne, je décroche, une voix commence à me parler, sans avant-propos. Je dis : “Excusez-moi, vous êtes qui ?”

C’est poli, ou pas ?


----------



## itka

johndot said:


> **** Commentaire à une phrase supprimée. Martine (Mod...)
> Au téléphone ?
> L’appareil sonne, je décroche, une voix commence à me parler, sans avant-propos. Je dis : “Excusez-moi, vous êtes qui ?”
> C’est poli, ou pas ?



Pour moi (peut-être pas pour tout le monde ) ce n'est pas impoli, mais c'est un niveau de langue ... moyen. 
En principe, la personne qui appelle devrait se présenter. Si elle ne le fait pas, il vaudrait mieux demander, selon les cas :
_"Qui est à l'appareil ?"_
_"Qui demandez-vous ?" "Qui le/la demande ?"_ ou _"C'est de la part de qui ?"_ si on demande une personne en particulier.
Et si la première phrase que tu entends est vraiment étrange : _"Excusez-moi, mais qui êtes-vous ?"
_


----------



## johndot

Merci itka (de ton post #18), les précisements vont m’aider beaucoup !


----------



## Aoyama

> _"Qui est à l'appareil ?"
> "Qui demandez-vous ?" _
> _"Qui le/la demande ?"_
> _"C'est de la part de qui ?"_
> _"Excusez-moi, mais qui êtes-vous ?"
> _


Exactement.
Ces précisions seront précisément très précieuses ...


----------



## Aoyama

Un dernier (?) commentaire à tout cela .
Si "qui es-tu" reste assez artificiel, "qui êtes-vous " est plus courant.
On se rappellera peut-être de cet animateur de radio d'une émission nocturne qui se rendit célèbre il y a une dizaine d'année en accueillant les auditeurs qui lui téléphonaient d'un "qui va là ?" ...


----------

